# Hive alive show, hive cover?



## CircleC (Feb 22, 2017)

Has anyone seen the show on Netflix Hive Alive?
In short, the show is lame if you're interested in beekeeping, but the one thing i noticed is their langstroth hives appear to have an outer shell that is separate from the hive boxes. 

Like the remove the top cover, the take away the outer shell, which exposes the deep body. Then they open the body and remove the frames. 

Is there a theory about building hives this way? It seems like the extra shell would be a good way to protect from the elements, both hot and cold.


----------

